# Does the 2013 Force shifter have the same guts as Red Black shifters?



## trekroadie1.5 (Oct 20, 2010)

I know they are advertising the 2013 Force levers with having the zero-loss on both left and right shifters like the older Red, but do they still have the old Force internals or upgraded Red internals? Anybody look inside one yet?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Other than the red zero loss parts they've always been the same. At least the ones i've taken apart have been.


----------



## trekroadie1.5 (Oct 20, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> Other than the red zero loss parts they've always been the same. At least the ones i've taken apart have been.


I've never had any apart, but from reading reviews I was always under the impression the Rival and Force shifters weren't as 'beefy' as the Red and used more plastic in them than the Red.


----------

